# Dinnerware



## Markf (Dec 2, 2004)

Have a set of Noritake dinnerware (whats left) that the wife and I bought in 1981. Would like to replace it. Have a preference for stonweare over china (she keeps that for the special occassions). Will be used everyday.

Have seen Misaka, Pfatzgraff (SP?), Noritake, and others...was just wondering if anyone had a recommendation?

TIA

Mark


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 3, 2004)

My recommendation would be don't get hung up on the brand and just find something that you like. 

If you're a Hyacinth Bucket and need the Royal Doulton name to impress your guests, that's another thing (pretension).


----------



## marmalady (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm with Michael - brand doesn't mean as much to me as style.  

I do love Pfaltzgraf  - Have their 'Serenity Sand and Serenity Jade' dinnerware.  And just got their 'holly berry' sets for Christmas!  And they have great 'warranties' and if you register with them, they'll guarantee replacement pieces.

Check the companies' online sites for better bargains.  Also, rather than buying 'sets', do your homework and see if buying 'open stock' by the piece will give you a better deal; I did this with the Pfatlzgraf, and was able to save over $100, as they had some of the pieces on sale.  By buying open stock, you'll also be able to pick and choose exactly what pieces you want, rather than having to go with the set.  For example, we're not a 'cup and saucer' family, but like mugs; most sets have the cup and saucer included, which would just be a waste for us.


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 4, 2004)

I would recommend a solid basic color or simple pattern/design.  

Designs and bright colors are difficult to make work when you want to change your color scheme, or integrate with seasonal decor changes.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm with you there, CC!  I love all the patterns and designs and colors of dinnerware - but when I'm shopping, I try to think of what a steak with brown gravy would look like on an - oh, purple :roll: plate!

Simple colors, simple design, and leave your 'fancies' for table decorations, napkins, and serving pieces.


----------



## Markf (Dec 7, 2004)

I sure appreciate the fedback....I think I'll take all the rcommends here and do some sufing for bargins...and CC, I will go with a non pattern. 

1000 thank yous!

Mark


----------



## debthecook (Dec 8, 2004)

I've always loved Corelle for everyday.  Here is a modern set that I like, there are SO MANY STYLES of Corelle!!!!!!  I don't like ANYHING blue in tableware.

http://www.cooking.com/products/shprodde.asp?SKU=202439


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 8, 2004)

I have loved Corelle ever since it came on the market.  It is all I use everyday.


----------



## debthecook (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm glad to see someone else does Chocolate Chef.

I have one other set for holidays, parties, I forgot who makes it, I'll look tonight.


----------



## honeybee (Dec 8, 2004)

I purchased white plates (and bowls of several sizes) from WalMart. Very practical.


----------

